# Fiskars marked down at Walmart



## southland1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Just bought a 36" spitting axe for $25, 28" axe for $35, 14" hatchet for $13(x2), and some 3/4 inch capacity pruning shears for $9(X5). Bought a pair of the pruning shears back in the spring and they were $19.84. You guys know the regular prices of the axes. The 28" axe is not listed on the Fiskars website, not a splitting axe, just an axe. All the other Fiskars gardening products were also marked down. 

All black handles without the orange and not marked X27, etc.. Where the orange would be is grooved for better grip. The 28" is not really marked down that much but the others are around half price or less.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 30, 2016)

I stopped in at the wall Mart in the next town over. Unfortunately, your prices were a LOT better than what I found. 

They wanted $53 for the 36"splitting axe, $48 for the 28" and $21 for the hatchet. I was ready to spend some money and stock up on the splitting axes. They would make excellent gifts. Too bad their prices weren't like your store. 

On the bright side, though, I didn't have to give them my money...


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 30, 2016)

Walmarts pricing is extremely variable from store to store, in my experience.


----------

